# Wood for Cheese?



## oregon smoker (Dec 19, 2010)

Been gone awile and it is good to be back, finally relocated and the smoker is up and ready to run. this might be a open ended question but who has an opinion on their favorite woods for various cheeses?

thanks for your imput,

Tom


----------



## bbally (Dec 19, 2010)

hickory and apple for harder cheeses.

I like alder and chardonnay vines for soft cheeses.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2010)

I really like Apple and Pecan for cheese. I have also used wine barrel and whisky barrel too with great success


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 19, 2010)

I use Apple or cherry for my cheese

Todd


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 20, 2010)

My favorites are apple and pecan. Hickory is also good on your harder cheeses.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I use apple. cherry, and and peach.


----------



## mole177 (Dec 20, 2010)

I just used grape... i'll let you know in a week.


----------



## carnivorous (Dec 20, 2010)

@mole177, I look forward to hearing how that turns out. I have been trying to experiment with some new wood and that was one I was kicking around.


----------



## alelover (Dec 20, 2010)

I used hickory and white oak. I will also let you know in week.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 20, 2010)

maple, alder or apple work well with cheddar.


----------



## cheese meister (Dec 21, 2010)

I am an apple person, but hickory and maple work well also.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank-you all for your imput,

Apple seems to be to be the vavorite. a soft cheese such as Blue or Gorganzola the same or a heavy wood? the group that took my old (500lb)smoker have since become world famous for their smoked blue cheeses but alas do not want to share. i am patiently waiting (not) the delivery of the Magnum Pig smoke generator (thanks to the review here) and ready to jump back into the hard cheeses (35lbs in the deep cooler) i will update as progress. the generator should be here on the 24th. my wife still does not understand how this is a gift for her......

tom


----------



## meateater (Dec 21, 2010)

I used apple  and cherry in the past, chips that is. Now I have the AMNS.


----------

